# [EOM] Evoke [Element]



## ShadowMaster (Jan 9, 2003)

What will be the effect of Evoke White [Life]? Damage or Cure hit points? Can I create life object and throw that as projectile during fight?

When do we choose between Evoke White [Element] and Evoke black [Element]? Is it when picking up a spell list of when it is time to cast an Evoke spell?

Thanks again.


----------



## Dave Blewer (Jan 9, 2003)

> What will be the effect of Evoke White [Life]? Damage or Cure hit points?




It will cure hit points on those creatures that are alive, but damage undead and Death Elementals.



> Can I create life object and throw that as projectile during fight?




I can't see why not it could make for an interesting effect... Life spear!



> When do we choose between Evoke White [Element] and Evoke black [Element]? Is it when picking up a spell list of when it is time to cast an Evoke spell?




When you choose the List.

Hope this helps


----------



## r-kelleg (Jan 10, 2003)

quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
When do we choose between Evoke White [Element] and Evoke black [Element]? Is it when picking up a spell list of when it is time to cast an Evoke spell?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

When you choose the List.

AFAIK you do not choose white or black. youhave to choose a specific element (life, biomatter, and so on) when you "learn" a new list.


----------



## ShadowMaster (Jan 10, 2003)

r-kelleg said:
			
		

> *quote:
> AFAIK you do not choose white or black. youhave to choose a specific element (life, biomatter, and so on) when you "learn" a new list. *




So, if I don't decide which one of black or white I'll choose, who or what decide which one I'm going to pick?

thanks


----------



## TwoSix (Jan 10, 2003)

You don't choose between the two, each of the 20 elements is either white or black.  There's a list near the beginning of the book.  If you choose Evoke Fire, for example, it will do the damage listed for Evoke Black [Element], because Fire *IS* a Black element.  The first column on page 9 lists whether each element is White or Black.


----------



## r-kelleg (Jan 10, 2003)

ShadowMaster said:
			
		

> *
> 
> So, if I don't decide which one of black or white I'll choose, who or what decide which one I'm going to pick?
> 
> thanks *




mmmm
sorry, I guess I was not clear.

there is no evoke wite or evoke black spell list
the correct way to select those spelllist is:
"evoke fire", or "evoke force" or "evoke life" and so on...

in order to find out the damages, you have to look at the correct table (white/black/force) in function of the element you chose and the list p8 and 9 that classified the elements.


----------

